# Do you mist your plants during veg?



## Hackerman (Jul 4, 2014)

I have always sprayed my plants during the veg stage. Sometimes with nutes but usually just with plain water. I would soak them real good just like a real rain. All the leaves droop and hang from the weight and a few hours laer, the leaves look firm and moist.

I have been reading a lot about people not misting because of magnification burn, nute residue, blah blah and so on.

I have not been misting these Critical Kush because of what I read but I looked at my one outdoor plant and it is covered with dew and the sun is shining brightly on it and it looks greener and healthier than my indoor plants.

Just wondering how many of the experienced growers mist during veg.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't mist my plants in anything but cloning.  We live in a desert and it is very dry. Sometimes if I am really worried, I will set saucers of water to humidify the room. Not to say a good spray down if they are over heated does do some good.  I used to grow in my bathtub and it was very convenient to give them a shower once in a great while. I guess it just depends on your humidity of your room.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 4, 2014)

Maybe it's the strain or some other environmental condition but the leaves on this Kush are not nearly as "moist" as the sativa I have grown for years. My sativa leaves always felt so thick and lush. These seem a little thin and dry.

I am also thinking about a 2 hour dark nap. I was always 18/6 and this 24/7 is new to me. Maybe a nice spray and then a 2 hour dark nap to soak up the water and then lights on.

I hate to do too much experimenting with these plants because everything is all so new to me. I made a lot of changes in this grow from my normal procedures. I'm trying to conform to MP procedures as much as possible.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2014)

You will be inviting mold if you mist your plants and put them in the dark.

The lights can make the texture of the leaves feel different. Whether it is LED, HPS or T5's the feel is different to me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2014)

trying to conform to marP procedures---lmfao---there are many ways to skin a cat friend---one thing for sure is u will get many conflicting opinions on marp---doing what is right for your spot is the key to "doing it right"---only u will be able to decide that

for example---i do not mist my cuts or plants in veg---mainly because my RH is so darn high there is no reason that outweighs the possible repercussions such as leaf damage due to the heat and intensity of the hps lighting---foliar spray during a dark period only happens here if i be fighting the borg---i don't foliar feed cause all my nutes are in the soil---spraying makes cleaning my walls a bit more of a pia---water spots on the light lenz---blah blah blah---i just don't like walking into a grow room that feels like a steam room

in fact---there is a magic RH # that best suits optimal growth of our plant---maybe someone that knows how to grow pot will share it with us 

IMO air circulation/movement to be the single most important factor to the proper running of the room


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 4, 2014)

misting is not necessary for vegging plants imo.

my plants live in 18-22% humidity and i have never misted them.


----------



## Locked (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't mist at all as well.   Never felt a need for it.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2014)

Nope.....I do not mist.


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am no pro or expert-but I occasionally mist my vegging plants although never during flower. 

When I do I make sure to mist the underside of the leaves. 

I figure it keeps the stomata clean and enable the leaves to respirate and photosynthesize more efficiently and the plants seem to love it and perk up every time. 

However I make sure to have an oscillating fan on them to dry of any excess wetness and I certainly wouldn't mist just prior to a dark period. 
That would seem to invite mould issues. 

It's important to keep in mind that misting your plants will raise humidity levels in your grow space and also it washes out the nitrogen in the leaves.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 5, 2014)

I  Mist usually 2 times per week  with the occasional  nutrient mist  ( Foiler Feed ) in veg  and  foiler feed  zinc and iron in flower  4 - 6 week of flower  yup when them buds are nice and big .
  I am very surprised  that some of these  guru's on here  would not is beyond me  haha You so are missing out on every aspect  from veg to  harvest  think of it this way    if you don't wash your  Face regularly would you not have these big juicy ZITS  on your face ....  hmm  out of curiosity ???? how did  that Zit get there in the first place ??  
 THINK ABOUT IT  for a minute .
   leafs  not only par take in photosynthesis they also absorb 
 its scientifically proven that foliar feed your plant  results in better everything  could it be from the very fast absorption rate  from the leaf   ?????  if your plant has a deficiency   by foiler feeding  misting your plant  you can see literally a difference over night  how long do you think  it would normally  take?????   from the roots ????   weeks  people weeks 
 so really  when is a good time to mist  usually early mornings   for out door 
and indoor  well most say as lights come on  but i prefer  to do it mid lights out  this allowing plants a cool down period  from the intense light and heat  and excess amounts of  c02  so i usually  spray  5 -6 hrs after lights off,,,  and again  mist  not take the  garden house and  flood them  but mist all of plant    everywhere.
  but again controlling  humidity in flowering stage  in veg  well i find  higher humid in veg works better for me  no different  then walking into a green house and seeing  all them  nice plants at your local green house  bet there humidity is in the 80 's 

View attachment Picture 511.jpg


View attachment Picture 1051.jpg


----------

